# 1966 Original Fuel Pump and Water Pump Part numbers



## redandwhite66 (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone have original water pump and fuel pump part numbers? I'm looking to replace my original parts during the rebuild but I'm not sure that the parts on the car are original. 1966 GTO 4BBL Automatic. Are there date codes on 1966 Fuel pump and water pumps?


----------



## 1967GeeTeeOh (Apr 29, 2018)

Your original fuel pump number Should be GM #6416732 
Your Water Pump should be with V8 4 bbl without air conditioning GM #3008356 with Air Conditioning GM #3009875


----------



## redandwhite66 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

